
“Open-sourcing Polynote: an IDE-inspired polyglot notebook” - arthurz
“Open-sourcing Polynote: an IDE-inspired polyglot notebook” by Netflix Technology Blog https:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.medium.com&#x2F;uNXyims410
======
0x54MUR41
This is discussed on thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21337260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21337260)

